# RIP Tal Buset



## Archtkd (Oct 5, 2019)

I haven't posted here in a while and I couldn't find the remembrances thread and also didn't know if this has already been posted: It's with great sadness to post that USA Taekwondo today announced the passing of Tal Buset a long time Martialtalk contributor -- who's moniker was Gorilla. Many here including I knew him personally as a passionate taekwondo supporter and a very friendly man whose son Charles Buset is a well known international kyorugi fighter now representing the U.S Army.  This is what USA Taekwondo posted on it's website:  "USA Taekwondo sends its deepest sympathies to the Buset family on the passing of Tal - a great man, gone too soon. His legacy lives on through the career of his son, WCAP’s Charlie Buset. RIP Tal Buset."


----------



## Buka (Oct 6, 2019)

R.I.P.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2019)

R.I.P.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 6, 2019)

R.I.P. So sorry for the loss to the MA world and especially to his family.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 6, 2019)

Buka said:


> R.I.P.


Good to see you back @Buka.


----------

